# ipad Us airport



## Zouraban (18 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Je pars au USA d'ici 10 jours, je compte m'acheter un ipad là-bas vu que l'euro est quelque peu remonté de 10%. 
Par contre je voulais savoir s'il était possible de l'acheter en duty free sur l'aéroport JFK? y a t il une boutique qui le propose?
Merci.


----------

